# Officer Justin McGrory



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Officer Justin McGrory

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*California Highway Patrol
California*
End of Watch: Sunday, June 27, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 28
*Tour of Duty:* 2 years, 8 months
*Badge Number:* 18606
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicular assault
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, June 27, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Automobile; Alcohol involved
*Suspect Info:* Charged with vehicular manslaughter
Officer Just McGrory was struck and killed by a drunk driver while conducting a field sobriety test on I-15 in Barstow at 3:38 am.

He and his partner had stopped a suspected drunk driver and were administering the tests when he was struck. His partner was not injured. The drunk driver who struck him stopped a short distance away. He was arrested and charged with vehicular manslaughter.

Officer McGrory had served with the California Highway Patrol for almost three years. He is survived by his wife and three small children.
Agency Contact Information
California Highway Patrol
PO Box 942898
Sacramento, CA 94298

Phone: (916) 657-7261

_*Please contact the California Highway Patrol for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Rip Officer.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Officer McGrory


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

A true shame, rest in peace sir.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

